# Installing RPM gave error



## usakhncit (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi
I am trying to install (Rambox-0.6.9-linux-x86_64.rpm) by following:








						Chapter 11. Linux Binary Compatibility
					

FreeBSD provides binary compatibility with Linux, allowing users to install and run most Linux binaries on a FreeBSD system without having to first modify the binary




					www.freebsd.org
				



When I run following command:

```
rpm2cpio < /home/zetro/Downloads/Rambox-0.6.9-linux-x86_64.rpm | cpio -id
```
The system gave me following error:

```
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/24x24/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/256x256/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/512x512/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/rambox.png
./usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/rambox.png: Cannot extract through symlink usr/share/icons/hicolor/96x96/apps/rambox.png
485657 blocks
```
What does that mean? And how can I fix it?


----------



## usakhncit (Sep 24, 2019)

I manage to overcome above error by manually copying all the files to their destination. Now I have successfully install 'rambox' in FreeBSD in (/compat/linux/opt/Rambox). And when I try to run by (./rambox) it gives following error:

```
./rambox: error while loading shared libraries: libffmpeg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```
How can I load that shared library?
Thanks


----------

